# Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag ;) [GD245HQ]



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Ich habe mir soeben via Kredit-Karte das hier gekauft:
Produkte Er wird morgen vor 12 Uhr geliefert.
Ich habe gehofft, dass ich mit irgendwem die Freude teilen kann. Hat jemand von euch auch schon sowas? Wenn ja, wie findet ihr ihn? Euren 3D Monitor.
liebe Grüße,

*edit: Wer nicht lesen will, kann sich hier ein ca 2,5 Minütiges Video zu Ding anschauen.
http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=154700&checksum=hKm2xQGvsT6zpL9auKZHGT4DR7LTeBn3HIXJNQ212w0%3D&


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Warum unbedingt den ?
Warum hast du nicht vorher gefragt und hast den geholt ? 

Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, 22", 1680x1050, DVI-D (LS22CMEKFV/LS22CMFKFV) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Deiner ist auch gut, aber der Samsung ist einfach so genial für den Preis


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Weil ich zuvor schon vor einigen Tagen gefragt hatte und mich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon dagegen entschieden habe. Weil ich einen FullHD Monitor wollte. Habe Lange genug einen SyncMaster mit max 1600*1080 gehabt. Jetzt is full HD zeit... Zudem das 80 000 zu 1 verhältnis, 2 MS und und und. Der is besser. Abgesehen davon sieht er geiler aus und hat vor allem fast 24 Zoll


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Das Kontrast Verhältniss von xxxxx :1 hat nicht immer zu sagen das ein Monitor besser oder schlechter ist, und es sind eh nie 2ms sondern immer 5 und mehr davon abesehen sind 1ms auch nicht die Welt 
Das einizge Argument den Acer zu nehmen wäre halt Full HD, aber dadurch wirst du in Games weniger FPS haben (bei deiner GTX580 kein Argument  ) als mit 1680x1050. Der Unterschied von Full HD zu 1680x1050 ist in Sachen Bildqulität nicht großartig zu bemerken.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Warum Leute immer erst kaufen und dann poste??? Ich mein der Acer ist kein Schrott oder Fehlkauf das muss man schon sagen aber der Burner ist er jetzt auch nicht gerade. Er hat einen recht hohen Imputlag und die Ausleuchtung ist auch nicht die beste.


----------



## kress (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Der Acer hat schon ein ganz nettes Bild, aber ist einfach etwas zu teuer für die Leistung.

Der 2233RZ ist einfach ein unschlagbarer 22" Gaming-Monitor in seiner Preisklasse.


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *



kress schrieb:


> Der 2233RZ ist einfach ein unschlagbarer 22" Gaming-Monitor in seiner Preisklasse.


Wie ich schon sagte, ich glaube wenn ich in den nächsten 6 Monaten einen neuen TFT brauch ist er die 1.Wahl


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ja stimmt der 2233RZ ist Referenz! Kannst du das Teil noch stonieren? Ich würd es echt machen, wirklich der Acer ist ein guter Monitor aber wie gesagt ein sehr hoher Imputlag wenn du einen schnellen Egoshoter zockst wirst du es merken.


----------



## kress (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ui, der ist ja auch 20€ günstiger als ich ihn gekauft habe vor 3-4 Monaten. 
Wenn er um die 200€ liegt geht er bestimmt weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

ich hab zwar keinen plan warum immer auf dem acer von wegen inputlag geflamed wird, den kann ich auch wenn hulkhardy da immer wieder drauf hinweist, incl. seinem pcgh testberricht, nicht bestätigen, input lag hab ich keinen merkbaren, ende.
die ausleuchtung is etwas komisch am bei vollem schwarzbild, das stimmt aber inputlag nein 
und ganz ehrlich, egal was innem test steht, wenn ich es anders erlebe und meine erfahrung ist defenitiv ne andere is der test zummindest in dem punkt nicht relevant, vielleicht schlampig durchgefühlt oder montagsgerät, ka. in dem entsprechenden test wurd meines wissen  nach auch der monitor mit 60hz betrieben etc... also nicht besonder  represäntativ für nen 120hz mon....
der acer ist nen genialer monitor, der keinen spürbaren input lag hat.
und ja, css würd ich als schnellen shooter bezeichnen, auch bei metro2033 inkl. 3d vision, nix zu bemerken von inputlag ...
also ich würd an deiner stelle nen teufel tun einen sehr guten,  inputlagfreien fullhd monitor gegen ne 22 zoll 'hd-ready' (ok, der  vergleich hinkt etwas, sind ja nich beim fernsehn) gurke zu tauschen, es  sei denn dein system mach bei 3d und der hohen aufösung probleme.


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Hm. Ich habe den Kauf storniert, weil ihr mir dazu geraten habt. Das Hauptargument war nicht etwa meine Freundin, die angefangen hat, ekelige hohe Töne zu erzeugen, sondern dass ihr gesagt habt, dass sich das Ding bei schnellen Ego-Shootern nicht gut machen würde. Nun die spiele ich halt gerne.

Mir fehlt nach wie vor die FULL-HD Auflösung, die ich weiterhin gerne hätte.
Außerdem wären fast 24 Zoll geiler, als 22. Wobei ich mir da auch wieder überlege: Wenn es fast 24 sind, dann muss ich ja die FULL HD auflösung nehmen, sonst sieht alles Kantig aus. Was aber, wenn mein PC das in 2 Jahren nicht mehr packt? Dann wäres besser mit nem Monitor bei dem es mit 1600*1080 super aussieht. Hmpf. Naja ein Stück weit weine ich trotzdem innerlich.
Aber die 120 Euro Ersparnis heitern mich dann doch auch wieder ganz schnell auf.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich hab zwar keinen plan warum immer auf dem acer von wegen inputlag geflamed wird, den kann ich auch wenn hulkhardy da immer wieder drauf hinweist, incl. seinem pcgh testberricht, nicht bestätigen, input lag hab ich keinen merkbaren, ende.
> die ausleuchtung is etwas komisch am bei vollem schwarzbild, das stimmt aber inputlag nein
> und ganz ehrlich, egal was innem test steht, wenn ich es anders erlebe und meine erfahrung ist defenitiv ne andere is der test zummindest in dem punkt nicht relevant, vielleicht schlampig durchgefühlt oder montagsgerät, ka. in dem entsprechenden test wurd meines wissen  nach auch der monitor mit 60hz betrieben etc... also nicht besonder  represäntativ für nen 120hz mon....
> der acer ist nen genialer monitor, der keinen spürbaren input lag hat.
> ...




Na Toll... Und jetzt, nachdem ichs gemacht habe, lese ich das. Ich werd bekloppt.
Naja. Wenigstens nicht verkloppt und zwar von meiner Freundin.
Lg. Dann lass ich mir das mit dem Kauf nochmal durch Kopf gehen und entscheide mich ein andern mal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Leider kann man sich nicht immer jede Hardware kaufen um sie dann zu testen, so ist man auf Testberichte, Erfahrungsberichte und technisch Daten angewisen. An Hand dessen gibt man dann eine Empfehlung ab. Wenn du sagst das du es nicht empfindest das der Monitor einen hohen Lag hat, dann nehme ich das zu Kentniss und speichere das in meinem Hirn ab und werde es bei der nächsten Empfehlung mit einfließen lassen. Aber schau mal was der Acer kostet und wasd der 2233RZ kostet und er ist einfach besser, nur das der Acer minimal größer ist das ist der einzige Vorteil des Acer's.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

wie gesagt, genialer monitor, damals gabs den asus 24'' noch nicht, dazu kann ich nix sagen
wegen 3d vision und full hab habe ich von gtx285 auf ne gtx480 aufgerüstet, die macht das atm mit, auch bei metro in 3d, ich hab ihn mir damals auch mit bedenken gekauft und geschaut wie die rücksendungsmodalitäten bei dem shop waren, einfach fals des prob mit dem input lag problem wäre...
es hat sich herrausgestellt, kein problem mit input lag, genialer monitor und ich hab den kauf bis heute niemals bereut (ok, meine gtx285 kam an ihre grenzen, das hat genervt, aber die gtx480 hat abhilfe geschaffen) da ich defenitiv nen ~24'' minitor mit mindestens 1920x1080 haben wollte.
ein rückschritt zu nem 22er kam nicht in frage daher musste ich ihn zummindest testen und wie gesagt, bereut habe ich es nie.

@hulkhardy
ok, der preis ist immer so ne sache, aber für mich an der stelle zum glück nicht relevant, wenn ich was haben will, dann wird geschaut ob sich des lohnt und wenn ich für mich auf den nenner komme, ja, dann wirds auch angeschafft 
will gar nich wissen was ich dieses jahr schon wieder in meine mühle gesteckt habe, allein ~700 für wakü *seufz*
und nein, ich hab keine reichen eltern, ich muss für das geld hart arbeiten, min 8 std am tag


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir da auch wieder überlege: Wenn es fast 24 sind, dann muss ich ja die FULL HD auflösung nehmen, sonst sieht alles Kantig aus. Was aber, wenn mein PC das in 2 Jahren nicht mehr packt? Dann wäres besser mit nem Monitor bei dem es mit 1600*1080 super aussieht. Hmpf. Naja ein Stück weit weine ich trotzdem innerlich.



Das ist doch ein gutes Argument was ich auch immer befürworte.


Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Aber die 120 Euro Ersparnis heitern mich dann doch auch wieder ganz schnell auf.


Na siehst du 
Gut das du auf uns gehört hast. Du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

in 2 jahren gibts kepler, dann passt das auch wieder mit der stromrechnung 

nein, der samsung ist schon verdammt nice und grade wenn man nicht laufend den pc aufrüstet kommt man bei full-hd recht schnell an die grenzen von selbigem wodurch sich das dann wieder regelt.
wie gesagt, nur für den moni und 3d habe ich meine gtx285 ausgemistet und ne gtx480 geholt, die 285 war für hd gaming mit max details super, als dann 3d vision einzug bei mir hielt, war sie völlig überfordert in full hd 
wärs keine zotac !amp, die ~das selbe wegschafft was auch ne 580 würde, würd ich wahrscheinlich wieder wechseln


----------



## jumperm (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Also ich denke auch, dass das einzige argument die 2" und die marginal höhere Auflösung ist. Leider muss sich dies mit 120Euro erkauft werden, für den man dann schon fast nen 2. Monitor bekommt. Dann würd' ich eher noch 80Euro drauflegen und nen 2. Monitor kaufen. Dann hat man ein Gamingerlebnis!


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Naja. Bereuen werde ich es auch nicht. Da bin ich mir sicher. 2" mehr is nich schlecht, aber die Full-HD Auflösung hätte ich eigentlich sowieso nur aufn Desktop genutzt. In Games hätte ich es dann zwangsweise nutzen müssen, damit es nicht kantig aussieht. Ich habe mich richtig entschieden... Bzw. Ihr habt mich richtig entschieden  

Mal schauen. Jetzt warte ich doch erstmal bis ich den PC habe, den ich anstrebe und dann hole ich ihn mir. Vielleicht ist er bis dahin ja noch günstiger... Der, den ihr genannt habt... Liebe Grüße


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

in dem fall auf jeden fall, wirklich brillieren können tft monitore nur in nativer auflösung, alles andere meistern sie zwar ganz gut, aber man sieht immer leichte treppen wenn man genau hinsieht 
wünsch dir auf jeden fall viel spass mit dem monitor und mit 3d vision


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. November 2010)

Dankeschön. Wobei die 3d vision für mich weniger Anteil hat. Für mich sind die 120 Hz das wichtigste... Weil es zum Ego shootern einfach absolut geil ist und vorteile gegenüber anderen mitsich bringt.

Liebe Leute:
Ich habe den Monitor "GD245HQ" jetzt doch angenommen, als er an meiner Haustüre ankam. Ich konnte den Monitor gestern nicht mehr 100%ig stornieren, da es bereits losgeschickt wurde. Ich hätte ihn aber einfach zurückschicken können, aber ich habe mich dagegen entschieden: Hier sind meine Gründe:

-Ich hatte lange genug den SyncMasterT220 und der "2233RZ", den ihr genannt habe, ist im Prinzin genau der gleiche Monitor mit dem Unterschied, dass er 120 Hz kann.
-Ich war eine ganze Weile unglücklich mit dem SyncMaster wegen der fehlenden FullHD auflösung und ich wäre es auch weiterhin, wenn ich nur bei 1600*1080 bleiben müsste.
-Das Argument, dass es bei niedrigeren Auflösungen schlecht aussieht, ist eigentlich nicht richtig. (auch wenn es von mir selbst kam). Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass ich mit dem SyncMasterT220 ebenso die niedrigere Auflösung: 1280x800 nehmen konnte und es sah dennoch gut aus, wenn ich ein 2faches antialiasing und anisotropisches filtering genomen hatte. Und wenns doch nicht reicht, dann eben 4-fach.
-Außerdem habe ich in 2 Wochen einen so starken PC, dass ich mir nun erstmal eine ganze Weile keine Sorgen mehr über niedrigere Auflösungen machen muss.
-Mir gefällt der GD245HQ auch optisch viel besser. 
-Zudem hat er fast 24", was doch noch einmal etwas geiler ist, wie 22".
-Die Full-HD Auflösung und die fast 2" mehr kosten also beinahe 120 Euro mehr, wobei ich finde, dass der Monitor auch technisch besser ist. Mit dem SyncMaster konnte ich von der Seite weniger erkennen als hier bei dem. 
-Was mir ganz arg auffällt (Gut, das konnte ich vorher nicht wissen, aber jetzt weiß ich es, da ich gerade in den GD245HQ hineinblicke) ist, dass der obere Rand des Monitors beim normalen hineinschauen nicht dunkler ist, als der Rest. Das war bei meinem SyncMaster deutlich zu sehen. Wenn ich von meinem Stuhl aufgestanden bin, bzw meine Haltung etwas Höher verändert habe, wurden die oberen 20% vom Bild plötzlich heller. Das ist hier bei dem Monitor viel besser gelöst. Hier ist jeder Teil des Bildschirms perfekt mit voller Helligkeit sichtbar. Das beeindruckt mich richtig, weil ich es von dem T220 gar nicht mehr kenne.
-Ich habe gerade Call of Duty 4 gestartet und spiele auf dem Riesen Monitor mit der Auflösung: 1280x800 und es sieht bei 2x2 aa und af einfach richtig scharf aus.
-Es sieht sogar viel besser aus als bei meinem alten. Richtig scharf, keinerlei schlieren oder verziehen beim schnellem umsehen. Es bleibt bombenscharf und reagiert perfekt. 0 Input lag

In dem Ding ist einfach bessere Technik verbaut (Der Meinung bin ich) und das sind mir die 120 Euro wert,


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Keiner hat behauptet das der Monitor schlecht ist, ich finde nur das er zu teuer ist. Der 2233RZ hat schon noch Unterschiede als nur 120Hz mehr als dein alter aber egal. Wenn du freude an deinem neuen hast so ist das völlig in ordnung, denn es ist ein guter Monitor da hast du uns falsch verstanden, na denn viel freude damit! Obwohl deine Freundin hätte sich für die Kohle ein paar neue hübsche Schuhe kaufen können, have you a happy wife you have a happy life!!!


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Doch eine Frage habe ich:
Ich habe das DIng nun via HDMI und (danach) via "dem kleinen blauen Kabel angeschlossen. In beiden Fällen konnte ich wunderbar spielen und die hohe Auflösung einstellen. Nur die 120 Hz gehen nicht. Kann das die Grafikkarte meines Laptops nicht? Oder muss ich da etwas umstellen?
Ich kriege erst in 2 WOchen den anderen PC. Bis dahin würde ich natürlich auch shcon gerne die 120 Hz nutzen, wenn es geht.

Noteboock:
Acer Aspire 7738G

Liebe Grüße



*edit: Ja meine Freundin. Das ist sowieso so ein Thema. Ka, was die sich denkt, aber sie wurde sauer auf mich, als der Monitor kam (Sie wusste schon bescheid) und ich ihn dann auch ausprobieren wollte. DIe hat ersthaft von mir erwartet, dass ich den Monitor NICHT ausprobiere, sondern ihn liegen lasse bis zu... naja nem besseren Zeitpunkt. Dabei lag sie im Bett und hat geschlafen, wähend ich fieberhaft auf das Klingeln gewartet habe. Wie unmenschlich ist es, von einem Mann zu verlagen, sein Spielzeug nicht auszupacken und auszuprobieren. BAH!
Mega Streit heut morgen schon wieder vom Zaun gebrochen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Oh ja ist möglich das dein Laptop das nicht kann, du brauchst da ne höhere Bandbreite also mindestens ein dual-DVI kaberl/Anschluss oder HDMI 1.3.
Das Problem mit deiner Freundin ist das Problem mit allen Frauen, du beschäftigst dich jetzt mit dem Monitor und nicht mit ihr, Sie ist jetzt eifersüchtig aub das Stück Hardware was du gekauft hast. So ist das mit dem Weiblichengeschlächt, ohne ist übel und mit ist mindestens genauso übel.


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Hmpf. Naja. Dann hab ich nicht die Falsche, sondern ich habe eine. Das ist der Punkt 
Ich nehme auch an, dass der Laptop die 120 Hz nicht darstellen kann. Wozu sollte er auch, wenn der eigene Monitor nur 60 Hz hat. Die Grafikkarte ist eine GT240M. Wie wird das wohl nicht packen.

Noch eine Frage: Die Full-HD Auflösung: 19irgendwas mal 1080. Ist das 16:9 oder 16:10. Bzw ist der Monitor 16:9 oder 16:10?

Liebe Grüße,
Titan2k4


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

1920x1080 ist 16:9! Ich denke das liegt bei dir eher am Anschluss/Kabel. Der mus ja eine höher Bandbreite übertragen können.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Naja, der lappi meines vaters kann auch auf seinem monitor nur 1600*900 und kann aber auf nem full hd halt 1920*1080.

Und 1920*1080 ist 16:9, 1920*1200 wäre 16:10.


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ja der Laptop macht ja die Auflösung 1920*1080. Nicht auf dem Bildschrim des Laptops, wohl aber auf dem GD245HQ. Nur die 120 Hz kriegt er dort nicht hin.

Das wird in 2 Wochen aber dann vorbei sein. Dann habe ich dieses System:

Mainboard:  GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD3 P55 LGA
Prozessor:   Intel Core i5 760 @ 3,6 GHz overclocked
Ram:  1  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung
Ram:  2  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung
Grafikkarte: 1536 MB Colorful GTX580 40nm

Festplatte 1:   80 GB Intel X25-M SSD MLC SATAII
Festplatte 2:     1 TB Samsung HD502IJ SATA II
Netzteil:     be quiet! Sys-Power 700W 80Plus
Gehäuse:    Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower black
W-Kühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro H70 Wasserkühlung

zusätzlich ein paar extra Ventilatoren, onboard Sound und Netzwerkkarte,
5 Jahre Garantie und Gewährleistung, trotz übertaktet
-------------------------------------------------
1500 Euro


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Na das klingt echt nicht schlecht dein System, wenn du es selber baust sparst du aber Kohle. Statt des Intels würd ich lieber ein AMD 6 Kerner nehmen wie den 1090T der kostet gerade mal 220€. Aber sonst Nice! Nagut ber der SSD würde ich zu einer OCZ Vertex2 120GB raten ist schneller und bezahlbar. Der onboard Sound ist heut zu tage ja nicht schlecht aber wenn du etwas mehr Ansprüche hast wäre eine Asus Xonar DX auch nich schlecht. Um die Graka beneide ich dich. Gehäuse ist super, Netzteil würd ich die ein Cougar GX 600 Watt empfehlen reicht völlig für dein System aus. Die H70 ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung, tolles Teil. Dabei weiß ich jetzt garnicht ob du meine Meinung zu deinem System hören wolltest.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Nimm doch lieber 4*2er Riegel anstatt 2*4er riegel ram =o


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 Sehr gerne höre ich deine Meinung.
Unten bei dem was ich für GoldenMic geschrieben habe steht der, wie ich ihn bevorzuge und
hier: Combar Ready X6 ist der, wie du ihn meinst. Ich habe Jahrelang AMD Prozessoren gehabt. Ich hatte noch nie einen Intel und habe Intel schon immer um die schnelleren Prozessoren beneidet. Immer war das Intel Ding schneller, als das AMD. Ich will endlich auch mal den verdammt schnellen Intel haben. DIe 6 Kerne werden doch soweit ich weiß eh noch von keinem Spiel genutzt und selbst wenn, denke ich, dass die X4 auch wenn X6 genutzt werden könnte, dennoch stark bliebe oder nicht? Meinst du wirklich, ich sollte den X6 nehmen? Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar Tests (Benchmarks) servieren, auf denen klar zu erkennen ist, dass der AMD stärker ist? Würde mich mal interessieren. Bei Windows Anwendungen ist er Stärker. Aber bei Spielen? Weiß ich nicht. Gibts da Tests?

@GoldenMIc: Das mit dem Ram kapiere ich noch gar nicht. Wie nutze ich den am besten?
Was muss ich bei: Combat Ready
einstellen um das am besten zu nutzen?

Liebe Grüße

Die beiden Fragen bezüglich des Arbeitsspeichers und des Prozessors wären noch wichtig.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Der AMD 1090T x6, ist in etwar so schnell wie ein Intel i7 920, auser ein Spiel oder Anwendung würde 6 Kerne untestützen. Wie du schon gesagt hast ist das momentan noch nicht der Fall. Der von dir genannte i5 760 liegt etwas hinter dem AMD 1090T aber nicht viel. Entweder du machst nägel mit Kopfen und holst dir einen großen Intel Prozessor, ja sie sind schneller als die AMD CPU's, oder du holst dir einen billigeren und schnelleren 1090T. Gut ein anderes Mainboard brauchst du dann auch, da könnte ich dir das Asus Crosshair III oder IV empfehlen. Besonders wenn du übertakten willst sind diese Board hervorragend. Wenn du beim NT ein weinig sparen willst dann hol dir das Shorkool Rush Power, P/L ist da besser als bei anderen. Bei be quiet zahlst du sehr viel für den Namen. Zum Ram große Module mit 4GB machen desöfteren Probleme und sind dazu auch noch unverhälniss mäßig teurer.


----------



## hwk (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber 4*2er Riegel anstatt 2*4er riegel ram =o



naja warum sollte er Vollbestückung fahren?.... würd ich jetzt 8GB RAM kaufen wären es auch 2* 4GB o.O


----------



## Titan2k4 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Also soll ich theoretisch lieber 2*4 nehmen ja?


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ich würde 4*2gb nehmen um den dual channel schön auszulasten ;D


----------



## jumperm (20. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Weil Dualchannel maximal 5% mehr leistung bringt und Vollbestükung auf einigen Mainboards Probleme bereiten?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Es ist unterschiedlich bei einigen Mainboards macht die Vollbestückung Probleme mal machen manche Mainboards mit großen Ram Riegeln, 4GB, Probleme von daher ist es eher egal. Nur sind die großen Module teurer als 2x2GB Ram und das finde ich schon ein Argument.


----------



## hwk (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Es ist unterschiedlich bei einigen Mainboards macht die Vollbestückung Probleme mal machen manche Mainboards mit großen Ram Riegeln, 4GB, Probleme von daher ist es eher egal. Nur sind die großen Module teurer als 2x2GB Ram und das finde ich schon ein Argument.



Kaum .... und man kann später nochma ram dazu kaufen, daher wär ich ganz klar für 2* 4GB


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Dafür wäre ich auch, aber ich kann das leider nicht auswählen. In der Rubrik, in der ich das System bestücke, steht kein Möglichkeit mit 2*4 zur Verfügung. Es gibt nur 4*2 oder 2*2.
Ist eigentlich echt ne dumme Sache.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum du dir das System nicht selber zusammen baust. Da sparst du so viel Geld wenn du die verschiedene Hardeware dort bestellen kannst wo sie am billigsten ist. Du bist ja hir in einem Forum mit sehr hilfsbeteiten Usern die helfen dir alle beim Zusammenbau. Glaub mir das  ist garnicht so schwer!


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Ich habe das auch früher schon einmal gemacht. Nur Mit Wasserkühlung und dem Feintuning, was Kabel, Leuchten, die neuen SSD-Feplstatten angeht kenne ich mich nicht aus.
Es gibt aber 4 wesentliche Punkte, weshalb ich es diesmal nicht selber mache:

1. Das erste Mal, als ich es selber gemacht habe, hatte ich bereits einen kompletten PC. Ich brauchte nur die wesentlichen Power-Parts: Mainboard, CPU, Ram, Grafikkarte, Netzteil. Diesmal ist es anders. Ich brauche alles andere auch. Jeden Kleinkram und das ist mir erstens zu viel Arbeit und zweitens, kommt der Komplett PC dadurch auch nur 200 Euro teurer.

2. Ich möchte meinen Rechner übertakten. Auf jeden Fall. ICH WILL POWER ^^. Aber ich will mir keine neuen Geräte kaufen, die übertakten und dann keine Garantie mehr haben. Ich will einen übertakteten Rechner und trotzdem Garantie. Die Grafikkarte kann ich immernoch im Nachhinein übertakten bei dem Combar Ready PC. Dann wäre nur die Garantie der Graka weg. Aber die ist momentan eh mehr als nur stark genug.

3. Ich will eine Garantie auf das System. In 3 Jahren möchte ich das System wieder verkaufen und es kommt super, wenn man dann vorlegen kann, dass das System noch 2 Jahre Garantie hat.

4. Und auch einer der wichtigsten Gründe: Ich habe das System so, wie ich es zusammengestellt habe auch bei Alternate und bei Geizhals.at zusammengestellt. Ich komme immer auf gerade einmal 200 Euro weniger. (MAXIMAL). In diesen 200 Euro allerdings sind, wenn man es mit dem Combat Ready PC verlgeicht, sind enthalten:
-Dienstleistung des Zusammenbauens
-Overclocking durch Experten mit einem 24 Stündigen Stresstest und Gewährleistung dass es läuft.
-5 Jahre Garantie auf das gesamte System
-offenes System: Das heißt ich kann auch Komponenten austauschen, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. (Es gibt kein Siegel oder Aufkleber auf dem Gehäuse)
-Die Geräte sind so wie ich sie ausgewählt habe auch teilweise "gehobenere" Komponenten. Das heiß, dass es nicht unbedingt nur die günstigen Hersteller vertreten sind. Sondern häufig auch gute. Bei der Zusammenstellung bei Geizhals und Alternate habe ich wirklich nur das allergünstigste zusammengerechnet und trotzdem nur 200 Euro Differenz. 

Das sind meine Gründe, die für den Komplett PC von Combat Ready sprechen.

Hier nochmal das gesamte System: Ihr könnt gerne mal versuchen das ganze gleichwertig in Qualität zusammenzustellen und damit mehr als die 200 Euro Ersparnis herauszuholen.

-------------------------------------------------
Mainboard:  GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD4 P55 LGA 1156
Prozessor:   Intel Core i5 760 @ 3,6 GHz overclocked
Ram:  1  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung (1 Modul)
Ram:  2  :   4096 MB DDR3-1600 Samsung (1 Modul)
Grafikkarte: 1536 MB Colorful GTX580 40nm

Festplatte: 1TB Samsung HD103SJ Spinpoint F3
Netzteil:     be quiet! Sys-Power 700W 80Plus
Gehäuse:    Coolermaster HAF 932 Big Tower black
W-Kühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro H70 Wasserkühlung

zusätzlich "extra silent wings" von beQuiet,  DVD-Brenner,
5 Jahre Garantie und Gewährleistung, trotz übertaktet
-------------------------------------------------
1404,81 €

Vergesst auch nicht, dass ich auch ein Gehäuse und so brauche.

Info: Das hier: "OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 120 GB" werde ich mir extra noch parallel woanders kaufen, denn die bieten die dort nicht an.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Na gut, dann mache es halt so. Aber einen kleinen verbesserungs Vorschlag hätt ich noch. Hol dir wenn es geht eine 580 von EVGA oder Zotac den dort darfst du übertakten und verlierst auch nicht die Garantie dadurch. Bei der EVGA hast du sogar die Erlaubniss den Kühler zu wechseln.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Wenn man dich nicht abhalten kann, dann halt nicht 
Overlocking durch Experten...
Ganz ehrlich das was die machen (i5 760 @3,6 Ghz oder i7 980x @ 4,2Ghz) kann jeder der eingermaßen was von overclocking versteht..
Ich will nicht wissen wie gut diese "Experten" im Vergleich zu uns Extreme OCer ausm Team sind...
Naja ist ja auch völlig egal.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Hui. Das ist ein guter Tipp. Die EVGA kann ich auch wählen. Die kostet dann 20 Euro weniger als die Colorful.

Dann werde ich mal den Combat Ready Service kontaktieren und mal nachfragen, ob diese Erlaubnis auch besteht, wenn ich den PC bei denen kaufe. Denn wenn EVGA einem die Erlaubnis erteilt, dann hoffe ich, dass die diese auch weiterhin zulassen. muss ich mal anrufen  Danke für den Tipp.
Auch wenn dir sonst etwas einfällt. Ruhig sagen. Ich bin dankbar für solche Hinweise.

Doch würde mich dennooch interessieren, ob du es schaffen würdest (Mir ist es nicht gelungen) irgendwo mit den glechen Komponenten durch reines einzeln Kaufen auf weniger Geld zu kommen. Also weniger als 1384,80  [Die EVGA Grafikkarte hat es noch einmal 20,01€ billiger gemacht.

Und ich würde sogar nochmal 150 Euro abziehen von dem Betrag um die 5 Jahre Garantie trotz OC, und überhaupt den OC service und Bauservice zu rechtfertigen.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn man dich nicht abhalten kann, dann halt nicht
> Overlocking durch Experten...
> Ganz ehrlich das was die machen (i5 760 @3,6 Ghz oder i7 980x @ 4,2Ghz) kann jeder der eingermaßen was von overclocking versteht..
> Ich will nicht wissen wie gut diese "Experten" im Vergleich zu uns Extreme OCer ausm Team sind...
> Naja ist ja auch völlig egal.



Gut mag sein. Damit hast du 1 von mindestens 6 Argumenten zerlegt. Ich habe jetzt über eine Woche hin-und her verglichen. Nirgends komme ich im Endeffekt so gut weg, wie hier.

(immer wieder sage ich es) Unter berücksichtigung des Faktums 5 Jahre Garantie trotz OC


edit: Übrigens übertakten die einen i7 930 (ohne X), sondern stanadrt 930 auf 4,3 GHz und das mit einem Luftkühler und geben mir darauf die Garantie, dass das Ding 5 Jahre perfekt läuft. DU hast recht. Das sind kein Experten. Das sind Idioten, wenn die mir darauf noch 5 Jahre Garantie geben.  Aber ziemlich sicher müssen se sich damit sein, sonst würden ses nicht machen, was mich dann wieder zu dem Experten führt.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu in Freuden-Beitrag *

Joa ich denke das du mit dem PC auch deine Freude haben wirst 
Und gut das hulkhardy nochmal die nicht erlöschende Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel von EVGA Karten erwähnt hat.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Oh ja. Das ist wirklich ne super Sache. Ich finde es zwar merkwürdig, aber glücklich machts mich dennoch  Seid ihr euch dabei auch sicher? Denn das kommt mir schon etwas komisch vor.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die mir diese Erlaubnis auch geben. Nicht, dass die für die Grafikkarte bei EVGA weniger zahlen, weil sie diesen Teil des Handels nicht beanspruchen. 

Ich habe folgende Frage für den Support fomuliert:

"Die Herstellerfirma EVGA, von der ich auch die Grafikkarte GTX580 bei euch bestellen kann, gibt einem Kunden die Erlaubnis zu übertakten und sogar einen anderen Kühler anzubringen, ohne die Garantie dafür zu nehmen.
Ich denke ich kann davon ausgehen, dass für mich, bei einer Grafikkarte von diesem Hersteller anbieten, natürlich auch die gleichen Bedingungen bei Ihnen gelten."

Übrigens: Masterchief. Du bist mir symphatisch.
Du scheinst Gothic zu mögen. Ich bin ein abartig kranker Gothic-Fan. Gothic 1 ~ 5 mal durchgespielt, Gothic 2 + Addon ~ 15 mal. Gothic 3 2-3 mal und Risen 3 Mal. (Risen war seit Langem mal wieder ein guter Gothic Teil, finde ich als Fan der Serie). Gothic 4 kann ich leider mit meinem Laptop noch nicht spielen. Deshalb fiebere ich den anderthalb Wochen, bis ich den Rechner dann habe, voll entgegen.

Erm. Wie soll ich das mit dem Ram nun regeln?
2x 4 GB 
oder 
4x 2GB ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Hehe Danke 
Ja vor allem Gothic 1-3 sind Legenden von Spielen.
Mit dem Ram mach das mal mit 4x2GB also zum Beispiel so ein Kit : Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMP8GX3M4A1600C8) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
CPU ist doch wassergekühlt oder ?
Wenn ja gibts auch mit den hohen Heatspreadern der Domis keine Probleme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Jep, die Dominator sind sehr gut, einer der besten, besonders wenn du übertakten willst. Ach ich hab heute mit Gothic4 Arkania angegangen, also mir perönlich gefällt es sehr gut nur meine Zotac 470 kommt gehörig ins schwitzen aber biss jetzt kann ich sagen lohnt sich. Gut von der Steuerung und Spiel Dynamik hat es nix mehr mit Gothic 1 ode 2 am Hut aber es läuft besser als das Bug verseuchte Gothic 3!


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Ok ich weiss es ist extrem Offtopic aber das muss sein, Gothic 3 ist mit dem Community Patch der letztes Jahr im Herbst rauskam sowas von Bugfrei das es sehr viel Spass macht es zu durchzuspielen 
*denbeitragnichtofftoppicmachen*
Wenn du sonst noch Fragen zum Ram oder Monitor bzw das System hast dann frag uns


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Oh bitte: Kein Gerede von Offtipic. Ich liebe es mich mit Leuten über Gothic zu unterhalten ^^ Also her mit den Meinungen 

Gothic ist wirklich eine Legende. Damals zu der Zeit. Unglaublich, was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Wenn ich mal so nachdenke. Das haben heute noch nichtmal die Rollenspiele. Dieses Flüstern und Reden der Dorfbewohner. BOAh. Gothic ist so athmosphärisch. Unglaublich.

Das Problem ist, dass ich den Arbeitsspeicher nicht einfach extra kaufen kann. Ich muss das nehmen, was die mir zur Verfügung stellen. Oder ich nehm dort das günstigeste, nutze es aber gar nicht, sondern kaufe mir was extra. Aber ich denke, dass die Rams auch nicht viel Unterschied machen oder? *Ich hätte ja dann: 4096MB DDR3-1600 Samsung selected [4x2GB] Ist doch auch gut oder? Oder sollte ich die mit 1800 nehmen? Macht das eigentlich nen Unterschied? Was bringt das?*

*@hulkhardy1: Wie viel stärker sind diese Domis? Und das mit dem übertakten. Meinst du damit Ram übertakten oder wie? Ich bin total unwissend *sorry* * *Oder hat das auch Einfluss auf den übertakteten CPU? Reißen die Dmois richtig was raus?*

Das mit Gothic 3 sehe ich so wie du hulk, aber ich habe es auch l etztens mal gespielt und es stimmt was Masterchief sagt. Es läuft wirklich wunderbar jetzt. Auch die fiesen Ferkel (Wildschweine) sind nicht mehr so krank, wie sie es mal waren ^^

Liebe Grüße


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Klar reicht auch, aber wenn das wirklich Samsung Ram ist (mit irgendwelchen nicht gerade gut übertaktbaren Samsung Chips drauf) sind dann ists auch nicht soo schlimm.
Die werden schon keinen Schrott einbauen, sie müssen die CPU ja auch übertakten.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Erstens und Zweitens müssten sie ja 5 Jahre laufen, sonst müssen sie mir die ersetzen.
Also mir gehts halt wirklich um die Gaming-Performence. Aber das wird schon keinen wirklichen Frames-Verlust verursachen der?

Und nochmal zur Frage mit den 1333 oder 1600 oder 1800. Erstmal: Was ist das eigentlich? Und zweitens. Ich tendiere gefühlsrechnisch zu 1600 und die sind auch günstig zu kriegen. Bringen mir die 1800 einen Vorteil?



übrigens: Ich bin so ein total kaputter Gothic-Freak, dass ich mir "Gothic - Der Film" runtergeladen habe, es zu MP3 Convertiert habe und das auf meinem MP3 Player gepackt habe. Ich bin schon voll oft dabei eingepennt, wenn das im Hintergrund lief, weil ich einfach diese typische, athmosphärische Gothic Musik, das Geflüster der Dorfbewohner, die sau gut gemachten Sprecher liebe und ich dazu total gut ensptannen kann. Aber das is noch nicht genug. Ich habe es sogar bei Autofahren gehört. Und jetzt kommt der Oberknaller: Ich habe Gothic 2 extra durchgespielt, bzw die ersten 2 Kapitel (INdem ich wirklich jede Nebenquest gemacht habe, die ich so konnte und kannte) und das alles aufgenommen als MP3 und auch das habe ich genauso genutzt, wie oben beschrieben. Ich finds einfach so schön


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Jep, weil der i5 760 hat ja meines wissens kein offenen Multiplikator da wird der Ram zwangsläufig mit übertaktet. Die Dominator haben ne recht gute Kühlung was sie stabieler macht. Ich stimme aber Masterchief zu, die können da kein Schrott einbauen zumal sie auf die Übertaktung ne garantie geben, also von daher würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Ich hab mir damals Gothic 1 gekauft, damals galt es noch als Geheimtipp weil niemand glaubte das was gutes aus Deutschland kommen kann. Ich bin Nächte lang durch den Wald gelaufen mit Pfeil und Bogen um was zu jagen und meine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern. Das hat mich bis heute geprägt und ich ertappe mich immer noch dabei wie ich moderne Rollenspiele insgeheim mit Gothic 1 vergleiche.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Jap. Absolut. Auch als ich Gothic began zu spielen, war es noch gar nicht bekannt. Ich habe allerdings mit Gothic 2 angefangen und bin danach noch einmal einige Jahre zurück zum ersten Teil, weil ich den zweiten bereits so oft durch hatte und aber erleben wollte, was zuvor geschah. Ich kenne immernoch kein Spiel, dass auch nur ansatzweise solch eine schöne Rollenspiel-Welt und Athmosphäre und auch Story hat, wie Gothic. Mit Korinis, dem Minental. Lord Hagen, Lord Andre. Das sind Namen, die ich blos hören brauch und schon habe ich wieder voll Bock auf Gothic. Gut dass ich das Sammelpack habe. Mit 1-3 + Addons.

Und wie siehts mit diesen 1333, 1600 und 1800 aus?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Wenn der 1600 billiger ist dan nimm den, der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil zum 1800 ist so minimal das du ihn sowiso nicht merken würdest. Nur wenn du weiter übertakten willst brauchst du mehr Reserven, wenn du den PC allerdins so lässt wie er kommt reichen die1600'er. Gothik4 fängt so an mit den Stimmen, du beginnst in der Unterwelt und kämpfst dich halt s durch aber über all hörst du die Seelen Dinge flüstern und reden mal lauter oder leiser durcheinander oder einzeln.....aber sonst ist Gothic4 halt sehr Arcade lastig, hab allerdings erst 30 Minuten gezockt weil ich muss morgen wieder um 04.30Uhr raus und wenn ich mal anfange dann komm ich nicht mehr von weg.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Das lob ich mir Gothic Fans 
Ich glaube das mit dem Gothic der Film werde ich auch machen 
Es ist in Spielen eher 2. rangig ob du 1333er 1600er oder 1800er Ram nimmst am Ende läuft zum Beispiel der 1600er Ram eh auf 1650/1700 je nachdem welcher Ram Teiler, da die CPU ja übertaktet wird 

PS:
Bin gerade dabei Gothic 1 zu spielen und machen wirklich jede Quest 
Und ja mit einer Nvidia Karte sehen vor allem Games wie G1 besser aus als mit ATI Karten, das finde zumindest ich.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Hey Leutz. Ich habe seit Langen keine Leute mehr gefunden, die ebenso große Gothic Fans sind wie ich. Das wäre beinahe Schade, sowas wieder zu verlieren. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr ICQ besitzen würdet und mir eure Nummer als PN senden würdet. Dann könnte ich dort erstens bei Fragen, wo noch sicher viele kommen werden, schnell Hilfe kriegen und zweitens auch noch wunderbar mit jemandem Zusammen über Gothic träumen. Wenn ihr woll. Wäre super. Ich würde dann euch beiden jeweils, wenn ihr wollt auch eure zukommen lassen. Ist echt lange her, dass ich mich mit Leuten unterhalten habe, die Gothic noch kennen 


Zum Ram: Aber wenn ich z.B: irgendwann mal, in 2 Jahren den CPU auf 4,2 GHz übertakten wollte (Ne Wasserkühlung ist ja schon drin) Dann wäre es ratsam, dass ich mir die 1800er hole, richtig?


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Gerne  
Meine ICQ Nummer gebe ich dir sofort.
Ja es wäre bei solchen Taktregionen (i5 760 @4,2Ghz) schon von Vorteil vernüftigen Ram wie zB den Dominator GT den ich dir gezeigt hab zu nehmen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Jain! Ist so das du beim Übertakten auch den Ram Teiler runter stellen kannst so geht der dann troz übertaktung nicht höher als 1600-1700MHz, wenn dir aber die Kohle nicht leid ist dann sind naürlich 1800 besser ohne Frage. Ne leider ICQ hab ich leider nicht, wenn ich online bin häng ich fast nur hir im Forum rum, was man ja an der Zahl meiner Beiträge sieht, 5.216, das ist doch mal ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Hm Naja. Ich frage mal den Support ob ich, auch wenn ich es so beim konfigurieren nicht eintragen kann, doch den Arbeitsspeicher weglassen kann, Weil wenn nicht, zahle ich 70 Euro schonmal mindestens für 2*2GB Samsung 133. Auch wenn ich sie nicht will, aber das wäre dann das niedrigste. Dann müsste ich dazu noch die Domis holen.

Ich müsste nur 20 Euro drauf zahlen und schon hätte ich die 1800er. Aber halt die Samsung.

Ich habe vorhin jemand mit 25 000 Beiträgen gesehen ^^ o.O!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Hehehehhe, das endet doch noch so bei dir das du ihn selber zusammen baust, ich und @ Masterchief helfen dir gerne dabei aber du willst ja nicht, hmmm! Also ein richtiger Gothic Held würde das packen und hätte keine Angs dafor oder was meinst du @Masterchief??? edit: Jep das war Quantensleapstream, der größte Spamer im gesammten Forum, dagegen sind wir weißen Knaben.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

*AW: Juhu ein Freuden-Beitrag *

Heheheh  ja der Quanti 
Klar ist der Selbstbau um einiges besser und man spart auch eine Menge Geld aber wenn man sich noch nicht soo sicher damit ist, ist ein Komplett PC (der ja wirklich Garantie Technich etc sehr gut ist) auch nicht so tragisch.
Und die Sache mit Wakü, eine richtige Wakü müsstest du ja auch nicht verbauen kannst ja eine Corsair H70 nehmen.
Und je nachdem wo du in Stuttgart wohnst und mir ein paar Euro Sprittgeld gibst könnte ich zu dir kommen und für dich den PC inkl. einer echten Wasserkülhung zusammenbauen 
Musst halt gucken


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

huldhardy1. Du wirst sicher auch noch mehr Beiträge sammeln. Und irgendwann hast du mehr davon, als du jemals gedacht hättest. Hier nochmal das gleiche, was ich eben an Masterchief geschrieben habe:

Möge Innos deinen Weg erleuchten, auf dass du dem dunklen Wirken Beliars Einhalt gebieten mögest.
Auf deinem Weg begleiten wird dich Adanos. Der Gott des Gleichgewichts. 

Mann. Ich habe sogar diese Predigungen von Vatras, dem Wassermagier in Korinis (2. Teil von Gothic) viel zu lange zugehört. Das ist auch auf meiner MP3 drauf, die ich mir angefertigt habe . Wenn du magst hulk, kann ich dir die morgen, wenn ich wiede rzu hause bin (bin grad auf Arbeit) mal hochladen und dir den Link schicken. Geht 3 Stunden die File. 3 Stunden Korinis umherlaufen und mit allen reden und alle Quests machen usw. Alles schön drauf. Selbst gezockt und aufgenommen ^^.



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Heheheh  ja der Quanti
> Klar ist der Selbstbau um einiges besser und man spart auch eine Menge Geld aber wenn man sich noch nicht soo sicher damit ist, ist ein Komplett PC (der ja wirklich Garantie Technich etc sehr gut ist) auch nicht so tragisch.
> Und die Sache mit Wakü, eine richtige Wakü müsstest du ja auch nicht verbauen kannst ja eine Corsair H70 nehmen.
> Und je nachdem wo du in Stuttgart wohnst und mir ein paar Euro Sprittgeld gibst könnte ich zu dir kommen und für dich den PC inkl. einer echten Wasserkülhung zusammenbauen
> Musst halt gucken




Hm. Ist ein super Angebot. Ich denke, dass die Lösung mit dem Komplett PC vor allem wegen der Garantie aber wirklich eine gute Sache ist. Und wie du schon sagst: Die Qualität ist auch echt in Ordnung. Aber ich komme gerne darauf zurück. Ich werde sicher mal ein Problem bekommen mit etwas oder mir kommen Fragen auf. Ich habe dir übrigens ne ICQ Request gesendet, dann weiß ich auch, woran ich mich melden kann 

Ich finde übrigens die Sprecher, die in der Welt von Gothic für die Charaktere sprechen allesamt richtig, richtig gut. Noch nie habe ich irgendwo solche guten Sprecher gesehen. Am krassesten ist Xardas. Der taucht auch in manchen anderen Spielen auf. Außerdem Vatras ist wahnsinnig gut oder Diego hat auch ne super Stimme. Und Qualitativ sind die alle richtig gut gemacht. So gut, wie noch heute in keinem anderen Spiel. Die passen perfekt zur Stimmung, zur Welt, zu Athmosphäre.


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Ich biete es dir nur an 
Denk drank da kannst du ordentlich sparen und auch deinen Corsair Ram kaufen.
Zumal hast du mehr Auswahl was Gehäuse etc angeht, und kannst ne EVGA Karte wählen.
Und später kann man die Teile viel einfach weiterverkaufen da man ja eine Rechnung hat. Garantie wird auch noch drauf sein.
Frag mal nach wie das ist wenn du einen Komplett PC von denen mit deren Garantie verkaufen willst.
Wenn es überhaupt möglich ist dann nicht so einfach.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. November 2010)

Also ich finde das Angebot von @Masterchief richtig gut und auserdem hat er recht. Einen komplett PC....wenn da was defekt ist musst du das ganze Teil einschicken sonst nur die Komponte die hin ist, ja und die Auswahl ist viel größer wenn du im ganzen Netzt suchen kannst, da bekommst du ein Hammer PC für 1500€.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Also die EVGA kann ich ja auch da wählen. Für die Corsair Rams habe ich mir die Frage aufgeschrieben, da ich ja bereits die Corsair 1333 er nehmen kann, ob es auch die Möglichkeit gibt, auch wenn ich es dort nicht auswählen kann, die 1800 er dazu zu bekommen. Ne Rechnung werde ich ganz normal bekommen und da es mein PC ist, ist die Garantie weiterhin vorhanden. Die Garantie steckt ja quasi in den 150 Euro mit drin, die hier mehr entstehen, durch den Komplett PC.
Ich überlege es mir noch genau. Da ich jetzt, anderhalb wochen vor dem Kauf meines PCs eh an nichts anderes mehr denken kann und ständig hin- und her wurschtel und alle Möglichkeiten austeste, werde ich eh nochmal an dem Gedanken vorbei kommen  Aber ich denke, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich es mit dem Komplett PC so mache, recht hoch ist, da ich denke, dass ich den PC dann wesentlich besser als Komplett PC mit 2 Jahren Garantie verkaufen kann, als wenn ich einzelne Komponenten habe.


edit: @ Hulk. Wie gesagt: ICh habe es schon probiert, bei Geizhals.at usw billiger zu kommen. Es ist mir nur unwesentlich gelungen. Probier dus mal aus. Du kennst ja mein System: Das ist ja hier irgendwo auf einer der Seiten gepostet. Probier mal aus damit unter 1380 Euro zu bleiben... Und bedenke dabei. Bei den 1380 Euro ist OC, + Garantie und Zusammenbau alles schon enthalten. Und 5 Jahre Garantie ist echt ne krasse Sache. Ich habe damals oft extra zu ASUS gegriffen, weil die 3 Jahre gegeben haben. Und da bekomme ich 5.. Auf alles 
Und bedenke weiterhin, dass ich auf alle Fälle einen gut übertakteten Prozessor möchte. Und das ist nicht drin, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren...


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Musst du wissen 
Es sind nur unendlich Vorteile wie zB diese SSD: sie ist sowas von günstig und hat Leistung pur, ich weiss ja nicht ob man die im Konfigurator bei dem Combar Ready auswählen kann ?

OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) | Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Gits auch für 180€ in 120GB.

Und ich würde für die Gothic Reihe auch XP installieren 
Bei mir läuft zwar 1 und 3 auf Win7 64 Bit aber Teil 2 noch nicht.

PS:
Frag bitte mal nach bei dem Shop ob du das System wirklich mit Garantie noch verkaufen kannst d.H das die Garantie auch auf den 2. Käufer übertragen wird.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Alles klar Master. Ich werde es mit als Frage aufschreiben. Wenn das nicht der Grund ist, wäre es für mich ein Grund, mich umzuorientieren. Zu deiner Frage mit der SSD. Ich kann die dort nicht wählen. Aber ich mache es so, dass ich 1 TB dort nehme und diese SSD, genau die, welche du gepostet hast, aber mit 120GB, dann hinzukaufe und gleich dort das Windows drauf installiere und die anfordernden Spiele. Ich habe Gothic 2 auch auf Win7 spielen können. Da gibt es nämlich einen Patch... So ein kleines Hotfix, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Ps. Nimm mal meine ICQ Request an. pls


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. November 2010)

Ja mach ich morgen alles ich geh jetzt schlafen.
Bis morgen.
Schick mir mal auch dann den Hotfix 

Überleg es dir und vergess nicht den Shop zu fragen


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Ich stelle mir gerade die selbe Hardware bei Geizhals zusammen. Ich probiere es nochmal. 
Das Hotfix ist glaube ich gar kein Hotfix, sondern schlicht und einfach der neuste Patch. Damit müsste es funktioniert. Möchtest du auch beiden MP3 Files? Als Hörspiel so zu sagen? Die MP3 von dem Film vom 1, Teil und die File von meiner aufgenommmenen File vom 2. Teil?

Liebe Grüße,
Gute Nacht Masterchief.


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2010)

@ Titan2k4

Ich habe gerade eine Vielzahl deiner Beiträge zusammenführen müssen, doppelte wie auch dreifache Postings. Gewöhne dir an, diesen Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu benutzen, denn sonst werde ich dir mit dem nächsten Doppelpost die Regeln näher ans Herz legen. Danke.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. November 2010)

Alles klar Klutten. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Ich werde daran denken.


Ich habe noch eine Frage: Was bedeuten diese Zwei Worte bei der Bezeichnung eines Prozessors? "Boxed" und "Tray" 
Ich dachte Boxed ist mit CPU-Kühler. Aber warum ist das dann immer teurer, wie Tray?
edit: Hat sich erledigt. Habe dazu einen Beitrag gefunden.

lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (22. November 2010)

Hi bin wieder da 
Tray ist ohne den Boxed Kühler 
Aber manchmal trotzdem teurer als die Boxed Version.
Also lieber die Boxed Version kaufen.

Und wegen meinem Angebot, selbstverständlich könnte ich auch das übertakten der CPU übernehmen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. November 2010)

Das schafft @Masterchief auf jedenfall. Ich weiß sowieso nicht warum viele sich nicht trauen ihre CPU zu übertakten, ist echt nicht so schwer wie manche denken. Und mit der recht guten kleinen Wasserkühlung H70 ist es echt kinder leicht. So ich zock jetzt erst mal Gothik4!!!!!!


----------



## Titan2k4 (23. November 2010)

Ochmaaaan Ich will auch 
Muss noch anderthalb Wochen warten.


----------

